# Ronald Churchill for Mayor - Retired Chief making a run for the corner office...



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Those of you that survived his workouts know this man very well, please help APD and AFD by showing your support.



> Ronald Merton Churchill was born into a firefighting family. His grandfather, father, and uncle all served in the Attleboro Fire Department. It was his destiny to follow in his family's footsteps, but sometimes destiny's path takes unexpected turns. Ron started his career with the United States Army. He enlisted at age 18 just as the Vietnam War was becoming a major conflict. Ron's thirst for adventure inspired him to become a paratrooper and he spent 3 ½ years in theater. After his Honorable Discharge from the service, he pursued an education at Bristol Community College - thanks to the GI bill. It was while studying at BCC that he met his future bride, Natalie.
> 
> He completed his Bachelor's degree at Roger Williams College. Public service in Attleboro's Fire Department was his family legacy, but Ron's career took another turn after college when he started working as a police patrolman. He thought he was where he belonged until one day his father, Merton Churchill, approached him and told him he was in the wrong uniform. He made the switch and never looked back. His firefighting career spanned 42 years, 26 as Chief, until his retirement in 2010.
> 
> ...


Facebookers please visit Ronald Churchill for Mayor | Facebook and show your support for the chief, at the same time you will be supporting your brothers and sisters of APD and AFD. We need a new mayor that's all I can really say and what better a man for the job than Ron Churchill.

http://www.ronchurchillformayor.com/blog/

Thanks,
Gil


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Looks like this man had done and seen it all. I'll bet he'd be a great Mayor, not only for the police and firefighters, but for the city as a whole. Good luck to him!


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

His workouts were excellent!


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Chief Churchill is an all around good man. His workouts were always real tough! I personally hope he wins by a landslide!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

I get muscle failure just hearing his name. I pray Chief Churchill is successful in his new endeavor. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

When I first read the title, it said "Ronald Churchill for Mayor - Retired Chief making", and I was certain it was going to end with "obscene pension", "bloated pension", "big bucks and looking to double-dip", etc.

The former Mayor of Weymouth actually screwed himself.....he left the fire chief's job to run for mayor, then when he decided to retire as mayor, he tried to come back as fire chief to get the Group 4 pension, but it didn't work.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

A nicer guy you will never meet, a true gentleman. Had the opportunity to converse with the Chief and his wife the night of my Academy graduation dinner, just great people. I bet he's still in awesome shape. The best of luck to him.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Great workout, horrible music selection LOL


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

A mayoral war of words

*ATTLEBORO* - A mayoral campaign that's not only been on the back burner, but at times hasn't even been on the stove top, boiled over Wednesday when Mayor Kevin Dumas labeled challenger Ronald Churchill "cowardly" and Churchill responded by calling Dumas "immature" in a debate over political debates.

Dumas, who's pushed publicly and privately for debates with Churchill since July, issued a statement Wednesday saying the former fire chief is cowardly for not accepting the challenges.

He accused Churchill of avoiding debates and relying on a series of letters to The Sun Chronicle to voice his message. Dumas responded with letters of his own.

"Letters to the paper is not a debate," Dumas said. "I think his actions are cowardly. I don't want to do this through the paper. I want to do this face to face and man to man."

A mayoral war of words - The Sun Chronicle Online - News


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mayoral debate scheduled

Dumas, Churchill meet Wednesday

*ATTLEBORO *- After much debate, there will be a mayoral debate.

Incumbent Kevin Dumas and challenger Ronald Churchill will square off at 7 p.m. next Wednesday in city hall in a debate co-sponsored by The Sun Chronicle and the United Regional Chamber of Commerce.

The debate will be televised live on AACS, the city's cable access service, on Channels 15 and 98. AACS will replay the debate several times before the Nov. 8 election.

Mayoral debate scheduled - The Sun Chronicle Online - News


----------

